# Inspirational Music



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

We need some empowering songs. I think it's time to start a list.

Lately I've been blasting "Unwritten" by Natasha Beddingfield. There's hope, in that song. And strength.

_
Staring at the blank page before you
Open up the dirty window
Let the sun illuminate the words
That you could not find
Reaching for something in the distance
So close you can almost taste it
Release your inhibitions

Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with arms wide open
Today is where your book begins
The rest is still unwritten_

SO empowering. We can live our own lives. That is SUCH a blessing. You have no idea how many people have given up control of their lives to other things, other people. Keep control. LIVE.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I've got another one.

The Beatles, "Let it Be"

_When I find myself in times of trouble
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
And in my hour of darkness
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.

And when the broken hearted people
Living in the world agree,
There will be an answer, let it be.
For though they may be parted there is
Still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be. yeah
There will be an answer, let it be._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Strychnyne (Mar 28, 2006)

There's a track I like off Madonna's new album, think it's called Like it or not:
"This is who I am you can like it or not..
you can love me or leave me, but I'm never gonna stop.."

Not a big fan of hers but that song speaks to me..


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> We need some empowering songs. I think it's time to start a list.
> 
> Lately I've been blasting "Unwritten" by Natasha Beddingfield. There's hope, in that song. And strength.
> 
> ...


 :agree :banana


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Amanda Marshall- I Believe



Somewhere theres a river,looking for a stream
Somewhere thres a dreamer,looking for a dream
Somewhere theres a drifter,trying to find its way
Somewhere someones waiting to hear somebody say

I believe in you,and I can't even count the ways that
I believe in you,and I want to do is help you to believe
in you

Somewhere someones reaching trying to grab that ring
Somewhere theres a silent voice lerning how to sing
Some of us can't move ahead we're paralized with fear
And everybodys waiting, to hear somebody say

I believe in you,and I can't even count the ways that
I believe in you,and I want to do is help you to believe
in you

I believe in you, and i can't even count the ways that

I believe in you,and all iwant to do is help you to believe
in you

I will hold you up
I will help you stand i will comfort you when you need a
friend
I will be the voice thats calling I (hold till fade)

I believe in you and ican't even count the ways that
I believe in you and there are just so many ways that
I believe in you and all I want to do is help you to believe
in you


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down

Well I won't back down, no I won't back down
You can stand me up at the gates of hell
But I won't back down

Gonna stand my ground, won't be turned around
And I'll keep this world from draggin' me down
Gonna stand my ground and I won't back down

Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
hey I will stand my groun 216 d and I won't back down

Well I know what's right I got just one life
In a world that keep on pushin' me around
But I'll stand my ground and I won't back down

Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
Hey I will stand my ground and I won't back down
And I won't back down
No I wont't back down

-----------------------------------------------
Steve Winwood - Back In the High Life Again

It used to seem to me
That my life ran on too fast
And I had to take it slowly
Just to make the good parts last
But when you're born to run
It's so hard to just slow down
So don't be surprised to see me
Back in that bright part of town 

I'll be back in the high life again
All the doors I closed one time will open up again
I'll be back in the high life again
All the eyes that watched me once will smile and take me in
And I'll drink and dance with one hand free
Let the world back into me
And on I'll be a sight to see
Back in the high life again

-------------------------------------------
I've always liked this opening stanza from Steve Winwood's "The Finer Things":

While there is time
Let's go out and feel everything
If you hold me
I will let you into my dream
For time is a river rolling into nowhere
We must live while we can
And we'll drink our cup of laughter

-----------------------------------------
Fleetwood Mac - Don't Stop

If you wake up and don't want to smile
If it take just a little while
Open your eyes and look at the day
You'll see things in a different way

Don't stop thinking about tomorrow
Don't stop, it'll soon be here
It'll be, better than before,
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone

Why not think about times to come
And not about the things that you've done
If your life was bad to you
Just think what tomorrow will do

---------------------------------------------
Boston - Don't Look Back

Don't look back
A new day is breakin'
It's been too long since I felt this way
I don't mind where I get taken
The road is callin'
Today is the day

I can see
It took so long to realize
I'm much too strong
Not to comprimise
Now I see what I am is holding me down
I'll turn it around

I finally see the dawn arrivin'
I see beyond the road I'm drivin'
Far away and left behind

It's a new horizon and I'm awakin' now
Oh I see myself in a brand new way
The sun is shinin'
the clouds are breakin'
'Canse I can't lose now, there's no game to play

I can tell
There's no more time left to critize
I've seen what I could not recognize
Everthing in my life was leading me on
but I can be strong

I finally see the dawn arrivin'
I see beyond the road I'm drivin'
Far away and left behind

------------------------------------------
I don't like country, but "I'm Gonna Be Somebody" by Travis Tritt:

I’m gonna be somebody.
One of these days I’m gonna break these chains.
I’m gonna be somebody someday.
You can bet your hard-earned dollar I will.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Better Now, by Collective Soul

_Yeah-yeah
I'm happy as Christmas
Yeah-yeah
All wrapped to be seen
Yeah-yeah
I'm your recent acquisition
Yeah-yeah
Time to celebrate me

Let the word out
I've got to get out
Whoa, I'm feeling better now
Break the news out
I've got to get out
Whoa, I'm feeling better

The world's done shakin'
The world's done shakin'
The world's done shakin' me down_


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Lateralus by Tool I consider my social anxiety recovery cd.

I put my favorite lyric in my sig. some other great lyrics for lateralus

"Saturn comes back around, picks you up again lifts you up like a child, or drags you down like a stone to consume you til' you.....choose to....let this go. CHOOSE to let this go. Give away the stone"

"I know the pieces fit cus I watched them tumble down, no fault none to blame it doesn't mean I don't desire to point the finger, blame the other , watch the temple topple over. To fit the pieces back together rediscover communication."

"With my feet upon the ground I loose myself between the sounds and open wide to suck it in and I feel it move across my skin. I'm reaching up and reaching out I"m reaching for he random or whatever will bewilder me, whatever will bewilder me and on the way we'll wreal and when we may just go where no one's been we'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no one's been......SPIRAL OUT. Keep going.......X3"

"Twirling round' with this familiar parabol, spinning, waving around each new experience. Recognize this as a whole existence. Celebrate this chance to be alive and breathing."

"If, there was no reward to reap. No loving embrace to see me through. This tedious path I've choosen here, I certainly would have walked away by now. Gonna wait it out...."

P.S The new album is AWESOME!!!


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Hands by Jewel

If I could tell the world just one thing
It would be that we're all OK  
And not to worry 'cause worry is wasteful :afr 
And useless in times like these
I won't be made useless
I won't be idle with despair
I will gather myself around my faith
For light does the darkness most fear

My hands are small, I know
But they're not yours, they are my own
But they're not yours, they are my own
And I am never broken

Poverty stole your golden shoes
It didn't steal your laughter
And heartache came to visit me
But I knew it wasn't ever after
We'll fight, not out of spite
For someone must stand up for what's right
'Cause where there's a man who has no voice
There ours shall go singing :tiptoe 

In the end only kindness matters
In the end only kindness matters :yes 

I will get down on my knees, and I will pray
I will get down on my knees, and I will pray
I will get down on my knees, and I will pray :nw 

My hands are small I know
But they're not yours, they are my own
But they're not yours, they are my own
And I am never broken
We are never broken

We are God's eyes
God's hands
God's mind
We are God's eyes
God's hands
God's heart
We are God's eyes
God's hands
God's eyes
We are God's hands
We are God's hands


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

quietpond said:


> Hands by Jewel


Thank you. :squeeze

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## AlayeÃ­na (May 8, 2006)

Browsing this--and just had to add a couple!

I don't know who did this song originally; I know it from Sarah Brightman's "La Luna" album:

_WINTER IN JULY

Look around wonder why
We can live a life that's never satisfied
Lonely hearts troubled minds
Looking for a way that we can never find
Many roads are ahead of us
With choices to be made
But life's just one of the games we play
There is no special way
Make the best of what's given you
Everything will come in time
Why deny yourself
Don't just let life pass you by
Like winter in July

Future dreams can never last
When you find yourself still living in the past
Keep moving on to higher ground
Looking for the way you thought could not be found
We may not know the reason why
We're born into this world
Where a man only lives to die
His story left untold
Make the best of what's given you
Everything will come in time
Why deny yourself
Don't just let life pass you by
Like winter in July

And we may not know the reason why
We're born into this world
Where a man only live to die
And his story left untold
So make the best of what's given you
Everything will come in time
Why deny yourself
Don't just let life pass you by
Like winter in July 
_
And I couldn't leave this one off!

_"Wild Child" by Enya

Ever close your eyes? Ever stop and listen?
Ever feel alive and you've nothing missing?
You don't need a reason
Let the day go on and on

Let the rain fall down everywhere around you
Give into it now, let the day surround you
You don't need a reason
Let the rain go on and on

Chorus:
What a day, what a day to take to
What a way, what a way to make it through
What a day, what a day to take to a wild child

Only take the time from the helter skelter
Every day you find everything's in kilter
You don't need a reason
Let the day go on and on

Every summer sun, every winter evening
Every spring to come, every autumn leaving
You don't need a reason
Let it all go on and on

(Chorus twice)

What a day, what a day to take to
What a way, what a way to make it through
What a day, what a day to take to
What a way, what a way to make it through
What a way, what a way to make it through
What a day, what a day to take to a wild child
What a day, what a day to take to a wild child
_


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Norah Jones - Seven Years
_Spinning, laughing, dancing to
her favorite song
A little girl with nothing wrong
Is all alone

Eyes wide open
Always hoping for the sun
And she'll sing her song to anyone
that comes along

Fragile as a leaf in autumn
Just fallin' to the ground
Without a sound

Crooked little smile on her face
Tells a tale of grace
That's all her own

Spinning, laughing, dancing to
her favorite song
A little girl with nothing wrong
And she's all alone_

Enya - Pilgrim
_Pilgrim, how you journey
On the road you chose
To find out why the winds die
And where the stories go.

All days come from one day
That much you must know,
You cannot change what's over
But only where you go.

One way leads to diamonds,
One way leads to gold,
Another leads you only
To everything you're told.

In your heart you wonder
Which of these is true;
The road that leads to nowhere,
The road that leads to you.

Will you find the answer
In all you say and do?
Will you find the answer
In you?

Each heart is a pilgrim,
Each one wants to know
The reason why the winds die
And where the stories go.

Pilgrim, in your journey
You may travel far,
For pilgrim it's a long way
To find out who you are...

Pilgrim, it's a long way
To find out who you are...

Pilgrim, it's a long way
To find out who you are..._


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

JEWEL "Life Uncommon"

_Don't worry mother, it'll be alright
And don't worry sister, say your prayers and sleep right
It'll be fine lover of mine
It'll be just fine

Lend your voices only to sounds of freedom
No longer lend you strength to that which you wish to be free from
Fill your lives with love and bravery
And you shall lead a live uncommon

I've heard your anguish
I've heard your hearts cry out
We are tired, we are weary, but we aren't worn out
set down your chains, until only faith remains
Set down your chains

And lend your voices only to sounds of freedom
No longer lend your strength to that
which you wish to be free from
Fill your lives with love and bravery
And we shall lead a life uncommon

There are plenty of people who pray for peace
But if praying were enough it would have come to be
Let your words enslave no one and the heavens will hush themselves
To hear our voices ring out clear
with sounds of freedom

Come on you unbelievers, move out of the way
there is a new army coming and we are armed with faith
To live, we must give
To live..._


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Enya and Jewel are just wonderful when it comes to inspiration. I am SUCH an Enya fan; I can't believe I didn't think of her, sooner. Thanks for posting such great songs, guys.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:agree about enya and jewel, forgot how inspiring they actually are, same with tom petty 'i won't back down'.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Celine Dion - That's The Way It Is Lyrics 


I can read your mind and I know your story
I see what you're going through
It's an uphill climb, and I'm feeling sorry
But I know it will come to you

Don't surrender 'cause you can win
In this thing called love

When you want it the most there's no easy way out
When you're ready to go and your heart's left in doubt
Don't give up on your faith
Love comes to those who believe it
And that's the way it is

When you question me for a simple answer
I don't know what to say, no
But it's plain to see, if you stick together
You're gonna find a way, yeah

So don't surrender 'cause you can win
In this thing called love

When you want it the most there's no easy way out
When you're ready to go and your heart's left in doubt
Don't give up on your faith
Love comes to those who believe it
And that's the way it is

When life is empty with no tomorrow
And loneliness starts to call
Baby, don't worry, forget your sorrow
'Cause love's gonna conquer it all, all

When you want it the most there's no easy way out
When you're ready to go and your heart's left in doubt
Don't give up on your faith
Love comes to those who believe it
And that's the way it is

When you want it the most there's no easy way out
When you're ready to go and your heart's left in doubt
Don't give up on your faith
Love comes to those who believe it
And that's the way it is

That's the way it is
That's the way it is, babe
Don't give up on your faith
Love comes to those who believe it
And that's the way it is.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

I have these two songs at the end of my workout mix..great way to wind down =)

Desiree " You Gotta Be"
listen as your days unfolds
challenge what the future holds
try to keep your head up to the sky

lovers they may cause you tears
go ahead release your fears
stand up and be counted
don't be shamed to cry

you gotta be you gotta be bad
you gotta be bold
you gotta be wiser
you gotta be hard
you gotta be tough
you gotta be stronger
you gotta be cool
you gotta be calm
you gotta stay together
all I know all I know love will save the day

herald what you mother said
read the books your father read'
try to solve the puzzles in your own sweet time
some may have more cash then you
others take a different view
my oh my
hey hey hey

you gotta be bad
you gotta be bold
you gotta be wiser
you gotta be hard
you gotta be tough
you gotta be stronger
you gotta be cool
you gotta be calm
you gotta stay together
all I know all I know love will save the day

Time asks no questions, it goes on without you
Leaving you behind if you can't stand the pace
The world keeps on spinning, can't stop it if you tried to
The best part is danger staring you in the face

listen as your days unfolds
challange what the future holds
try to keep your head up to the sky
lovers they may cause you tears
go ahead release your fears
my oh my
hey hey hey

you gotta be bad
you gotta be bold
you gotta be wiser
you gotta be hard
you gotta be tough
you gotta be stronger
you gotta be cool
you gotta be calm
you gotta stay together
all I know all I know love will save the day x 2

Got to be bad. Got to be bold
Got to be wise. Don't ever be cold
Got to be hard. Not too, too hard
All I know is, love will save the day

Christina Arguilera "Beautiful"
Spoken:
Don't look at me

Every day is so wonderful
And suddenly, i saw debris
Now and then, I get insecure
From all the pain, I'm so ashamed

I am beautiful no matter what they say
Words can't bring me down
I am beautiful in every single way
Yes, words can't bring me down
So don't you bring me down today

To all your friends, you're delirious
So consumed in all your doom
Trying hard to fill the emptiness
The piece is gone left the puzzle undone
That's the way it is

You are beautiful no matter what they say
Words can't bring you down
You are beautiful in every single way
Yes, words can't bring you down
Don't you bring me down today...

No matter what we do
(no matter what we do)
No matter what they say
(no matter what they say)
When the sun is shining through
Then the clouds won't stay


And everywhere we go
(everywhere we go)
The sun won't always shine
(sun won't always shine)
But tomorrow will find a way
All the other times

'cause we are beautiful no matter what they say
Yes, words won't bring us down, oh no
We are beautiful in every single way
Yes, words can't bring us down
Don't you bring me down today

Don't you bring me down today
Don't you bring me down today


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

double post


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

gflores said:


> "You Gotta Be" used to be one of my favorite songs!


 :agree same here


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

i heard about Desiderata from another motivational thread (diff site) too..i definitely have to check it out.

And I absolutely love ms. desiree =)


----------



## LUEshi (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmm... These two songs I'm posting are from a Melodic Hardcore band called Set Your Goals. It's a real departure from the rest of the songs in this thread, but it'll be good for people with musical tastes more like mine

_
"How 'Bout No, Scott?"

I can see your disapproval
or maybe you just can't relate
But this is what I live each day for
Won't go back! Had enough!

I can see your disappointment
when I see the look on your face
But I've just got to make my choices
No one else! Just for me!

Maybe you can't see!

I just can't fail forever
and some day I will set it straight
Taking chances to make things happen
for myself no one else but me!

We just can't fail forever!
and some day we will set it straight!
Taking chances to make things happen!
for ourselves; no one else but us!

This life, it's only for me
Hold back? I will never. I gotta break free
My bets have all been placed
so don't count me out!_

---

_"Goonies Never Say Die"

With balled up fists, take steady aim
I'll make a go of this and wish for better things than what I've seen
"I'll look forward, straight, and ahead" - easier said than done
I know, for this time, I'm gonna try

Turn around and close your eyes - wasted days and smiles

Talk is cheap, and mine's the worst
I've realized my actions are worth so much more
than they were before
It's time for me to gather all my thoughts,
turn them all inside out and see what it's all about

Turn around, and close your eyes - wasted days and smiles
I need to find what might be mine, just let me go this time.

Don't say, "I quit"

I'll be back
I need to find what might be mine, just let me go this time

Your face never looked so sad
no need to worry, cause I'll be back
I'm just tired of the same routine
I need to find what it is waiting out there for me_[/i]


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Pete Gabriel and Kate Bush -- Don't Give Up
((It's almost New Age sounding, but I LOVE the lyrics. This could be the SAS anthem.))

_In this proud land we grew up strong
We were wanted all along
I was taught to fight, taught to win
I never thought I could fail

No fight left or so it seems
I am a man whose dreams have all deserted
Ive changed my face, Ive changed my name
But no one wants you when you lose

Dont give up
cos you have friends
Dont give up
Youre not beaten yet
Dont give up
I know you can make it good

Though I saw it all around
Never thought I could be affected
Thought that wed be the last to go
It is so strange the way things turn

Drove the night toward my home
The place that I was born, on the lakeside
As daylight broke, I saw the earth
The trees had burned down to the ground

Dont give up
You still have us
Dont give up
We dont need much of anything
Dont give up
cause somewhere theres a place
Where we belong

Rest your head
You worry too much
Its going to be alright
When times get rough
You can fall back on us
Dont give up
Please dont give up

got to walk out of here
I cant take anymore
Going to stand on that bridge
Keep my eyes down below
Whatever may come
And whatever may go
That rivers flowing
That rivers flowing

Moved on to another town
Tried hard to settle down
For every job, so many men
So many men no-one needs

Dont give up
cause you have friends
Dont give up
Youre not the only one
Dont give up
No reason to be ashamed
Dont give up
You still have us
Dont give up now
Were proud of who you are
Dont give up
You know its never been easy
Dont give up
cause I believe theres the a place
Theres a place where we belong_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I Believe I Can Fly by R. Kelly. I love both the lyrics and music.

_If I can see it, then I can do it
If I just believe it, there's nothing to it

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
I think about it every night and day
Spread my wings and fly away
I believe I can soar
I see me running through that open door
I believe I can fly
I believe I can fly_


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> I Believe I Can Fly by R. Kelly. I love both the lyrics and music.


:agree

That was my eighth grade class song back in '97; it brings back fond memories for me.


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

Everything by Tori Amos

But this one in particular


Take to the sky

This house is like Russia
With eyes cold and grey
You got me moving in a circle
I dyed my hair red today
I just want a little passion
To hold me in the dark
I know I've got some magic
Buried deep in my heart yeah

But my priest says
You ain't saving no souls
My father says
You ain't making any money
My doctor says
You just took it to the limit
And here I stand
With this sword in my hand
You can say it one more time
What you don't like
Let me hear it one more time then
Have a seat while I
Take to the sky

My heart is like the ocean
It gets in the way
So close to touching freedom
Then I hear the guards call my name

But my priest says
You ain't taking no souls
My father says
You ain't making any money
My doctor says
You just took it to the limit
And here I stand
With this sword in my hand
You can say it one more time
What you don't like
Let me hear it one more time then
Have a seat while I
Take to the sky

If you don't like me just a little
Why do you hang around
(There she goes again
Wearing those purple panties
There she goes again
Wearing her heart
There she goes again)
Why do you
Take it
You can say it one more time
You can say it one more time
You can say it one more time
What you don't like
Let me hear it one more time then
Have a seat while I
Take to the sky


----------



## Fallout (May 26, 2006)

Under the bridge by Red hot chilli pepers.

Sometimes I feel
Like I dont have a partner
Sometimes I feel
Like my only friend
Is the city I live in
The city of angel
Lonely as I am
Together we cry

I drive on her streets
cause shes my companion
I walk through her hills
cause she knows who I am
She sees my good deeds
And she kisses me windy
I never worry
Now that is a lie

I dont ever want to feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way......

Just figure out what your City is, like a hobby or something.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

"The Rose" by Bette Midler

It's the heart afraid of breaking 
that never learns to dance 
It's the dream afraid of waking that never takes the chance 
It's the one who won't be taken 
who cannot seem to give 
and the soul afraid of dying that never learns to live 

When the night has been too lonely 
and the road has been too long 
and you think that love is only 
for the lucky and the strong 
Just remember in the winter far beneath the bitter snows 
lies the seed 
that with the sun's love 
in the spring 
becomes the rose


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

"What a Wonderful World" by Louis Armstrong

I see trees of green........ red roses too
I see em bloom..... for me and for you
And I think to myself.... what a wonderful world.

I see skies of blue..... clouds of white
Bright blessed days....dark sacred nights
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world.

The colors of a rainbow.....so pretty ..in the sky
Are also on the faces.....of people ..going by
I see friends shaking hands.....sayin.. how do you do
Theyre really sayin......i love you.

I hear babies cry...... I watch them grow
Theyll learn much more.....than Ill never know
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Kate Bush - This Woman's Work

_Pray God you can cope.
I stand outside this woman's work,
This woman's world.
Ooh, it's hard on the man,
Now his part is over.
Now starts the craft of the father.

I know you have a little life in you yet.
I know you have a lot of strength left.
I know you have a little life in you yet.
I know you have a lot of strength left.

I should be crying, but I just can't let it show.
I should be hoping, but I can't stop thinking

Of all the things I should've said,
That I never said.
All the things we should've done,
That we never did.
All the things I should've given,
But I didn't.

Oh, darling, make it go,
Make it go away.

Give me these moments back.
Give them back to me.
Give me that little kiss.
Give me your hand.

(I know you have a little life in you yet.
I know you have a lot of strength left.
I know you have a little life in you yet.
I know you have a lot of strength left.)

I should be crying, but I just can't let it show.
I should be hoping, but I can't stop thinking

Of all the things we should've said,
That were never said.
All the things we should've done,
That we never did.
All the things that you needed from me.
All the things that you wanted for me.
All the things that I should've given,
But I didn't.

Oh, darling, make it go away.
Just make it go away now._


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

*
Mariah Carey- Hero
*
There's a hero
If you look inside your heart
You don't have to be afraid
Of what you are
There's an answer
If you reach into your soul
And the sorrow that you know
Will melt away

[Chorus:]
And then a hero comes along
With the strength to carry on
And you cast your fears aside
And you know you can survive
So when you feel like hope is gone
Look inside you and be strong
And you'll finally see the truth
That a hero lies in you

It's a long road
When you face the world alone
No one reaches out a hand
For you to hold
You can find love
If you search within yourself
And the emptiness you felt
Will disappear

[Chorus]

Lord knows
Dreams are hard to follow
But don't let anyone
Tear them away
Hold on
There will be tomorrow
In time
You'll find the way

[Chorus]

I sang that song in choir during my grade six year, it was to commerate the grade seven's before moving forward to high school


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Return to innocence-Enigma

That's not the beginning of the end
That's the return to yourself
The return to innocence.

Love - Devotion
Feeling - Emotion

Don't be afraid to be weak
Don't be too proud to be strong
Just look into your heart my friend
That will be the return to yourself
The return to innocence.

If you want, then start to laugh
If you must, then start to cry
Be yourself don't hide
Just believe in destiny.

Don't care what people say
Just follow your own way
Don't give up and use the chance
To return to innocence.

That's not the beginning of the end
That's the return to yourself
The return to innocence.

[Don't care what people say
Follow just your own way
Follow just your own way
Don't give up, don't give up
To return, to return to innocence.]

[If you want then laugh
If you must then cry
Be yourself don't hide
Just believe in destiny.]

Love - Love
Devotion - Devotion
Feeling - Feeling
Emotion - Emotion

That's not the beginning of the end
That's the return to yourself
That's not the beginning of the end
That's the return to yourself
The return to innocence.
The return to innocence.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

whiteclouds said:


> "What a Wonderful World" by Louis Armstrong


I love that song...makes me cry.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

GraceLikeRain said:


> whiteclouds said:
> 
> 
> > "What a Wonderful World" by Louis Armstrong
> ...


Joey Ramone recorded a version of this turning it into a punk-rock song that sounds pretty good. Joey could turn any song into a tune that makes you want to jump around. 

Unfortunately I don't have many songs that i'd consider obviously uplifting to others. _What I Got_ By Sublime is a great song. Hmm, I would say _I Believe In Miracles_ by the Ramones is clearly a positive song as well.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

GraceLikeRain said:


> whiteclouds said:
> 
> 
> > "What a Wonderful World" by Louis Armstrong
> ...


That song moves me deeply too. The music and lyrics are so simply beautiful.


----------



## JustCoping (Jun 16, 2006)

Butterflies and Hurricanes - Muse

_ change,
everything you are
and everything you were
your number has been called
fights, battles have begun
revenge will surely come
your hard times are ahead

best,
you've got to be the best
you've got to change the world
and you use this chance to be heard
your time is now

change,
everything you are
and everything you were
your number has been called
fights and battles have begun
revenge will surely come
your hard times are ahead

best,
you've got to be the best
you've got to change the world
and you use this chance to be heard
your time is now

don't,
let yourself down
don't let yourself go
your last chance has arrived

best,
you've got to be the best
you've got to change the world
and you use this chance to be heard
your time is now_

Feeling Good (cover but better then original) - Muse

_birds flying high
you know how i feel
sun in the sky
you know how i feel
reeds drifting on by
you know how i feel
its a new dawn
its a new day
its a new life

for me
and i'm feeling good
fish in the sea
you know how i feel
river running free
you know how i feel
blossom in the trees
you know how i feel
its a new dawn
its a new day
its a new life
for me
and i'm feeling good
dragonflies out in the sun
you know what I mean, don't you know
butterflies all having fun
you know what I mean
sleep in peace when the day is done
it's an old world, it's a new world
it's a bold world
for me
stars when you shine
you know how i feel
said i'll be fine
you know how i feel
oh freedom is mine
and i know how i feel
its a new dawn i
its a new day
its a new life
for me
ooh
feeling good
ooh feeling good_


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

Stand Alone by Iced Earth

Listen not to ones who preach
Those who feel you're a freak
Everything about you is wrong
You must be sick, you don't belong

Father said, worry not what they say
Use your mind, your own free will
In a time when everyone follows
Ignorance can kill

They only say what they want you to hear
Half-truths have been twisted to conceal your fate
In a world of spoon-fed emotion
Intelligence can save

[chorus]
Stand alone
Hear what I say
Stand alone
You will seize the day

Son, say what you mean, don't be afraid
Tell them how you feel, hear what I say
Be true to yourself and true to your own
Your spirit will crush the hearts of stone

Stand alone
Hear what I say
Stand alone
It's a leap of faith


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

Stand - Rascal Flatts

You feel like a candle in a hurricane
Just like a picture with a broken frame
Alone and helpless like you’ve lost your fight
But you’ll be alright, you’ll be alright

Cause when push comes to shove
You taste what you’re made of
You might bend till you break
Cause it’s all you can take
On your knees you look up
Decide you’ve had enough
You get mad, you get strong
Wipe your hands, shake it off
Then you stand, then you stand

Life’s like a novel with the end ripped out
The edge of canyon with only one way down
Take what you’re given before it’s gone
And start holding on, keep holding on

Cause when push comes to shove
You taste what you’re made of
You might bend till you break
Cause it’s all you can take
On your knees you look up
Decide you’ve had enough
You get mad, you get strong
Wipe your hands, shake it off
Then you stand, then you stand

Every time you get up and get back in the race
One more small piece of you starts to fall into place


----------



## Shellz (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi guys, I accidently stumbled across this forum and thread when searching for the lyrics for a song. My curiousity got the better of me and I had a look around the forum and I was overwhelmed with what I read. I wanted to post this song, I don't know if it will inspire any one at all or if it will do anything at all.

_Stay The Same
Joey Mcintyre

Don't you ever wish you were someone else,
You were meant to be the way you are exactly.
Don't you ever say you don't like the way you are.When you learn to love yourself, you¹re better off by far.
And I hope you always stay the same,cuz there's nothin' 'bout you I would change.

I think that you could be whatever you wanted to be
If you could realize, all the dreams you have inside.
Don't be afraid if you've got something to say,
Just open up your heart and let it show you the way.

Don't you ever wish you were someone else,
You were meant to be the way you are exactly.
Don't you ever say you don't like the way you are.When you learn to love yourself, you¹re better off by far.
And I hope you always stay the same,cuz there's nothin' 'bout you I would change.

Believe in yourself.
Reach down inside.
The love you find will set you free.
Believe in yourself, you will come alive.
Have faith in what you do.
You'll make it through.

Don't you ever wish you were someone else,
You were meant to be the way you are exactly.
Don't you ever say you don't like the way you are.When you learn to love yourself, you¹re better off by far.
And I hope you always stay the same,cuz there's nothin' 'bout you I would change._

I hope it makes you guys think positive :hug


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

This might be an uplifting song to some, it uplifts me though

*Goo Goo Dolls- Better Days*

And you ask me what I want this year
And I try to make this kind and clear
Just a chance that maybe we'll find better days
Cuz I don't need boxes wrapped in strings
And desire and love and empty things
Just a chance that maybe we'll find better days

So take these words
And sing out loud
Cuz everyone is forgiven now
Cuz tonight's the night the world begins again

And it's someplace simple where we could live
And something only you can give
And thats faith and trust and peace while we're alive
And the one poor child that saved this world
And there's 10 million more who probably could
If we all just stopped and said a prayer for them

So take these words
And sing out loud
Cuz everyone is forgiven now
Cuz tonight's the night the world begins again

I wish everyone was loved tonight
And somehow stop this endless fight
Just a chance that maybe we'll find better days

So take these words
And sing out loud
Cuz everyone is forgiven now
Cuz tonight's the night the world begins again
Cuz tonight's the night the world begins again


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I like it, but maybe not inspirational to everybody.
*Soul to Squeeze by the Red Hot Chili Peppers*:

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Soul To Squeeze Lyrics
I got a bad disease
Up from my brain is where I bleed
Insanity it seems
Has got me by my soul to squeeze

Where all the love from me?
With all the dying trees I scream:
"The angels in my dreams, yeah
Have turned to demons of greed that's me"

Where I go I just don't know
I got to got to gotta take it slow
When I find my peace of mind
I'm gonna give you some of my good time

Today love smiled on me
It took away my pain, say please
I'll let your ride be free
You gotta let it be oh yeah

Where I go I just don't know
I got to gotta gotta take it slow
When I find my peace of mind
I'm gonna give you some of my good time

Oh so polite indeed
Well I've got everything I need
Oh make my days a breeze
And take away my self-destruction

It's bitter baby and its very sweet
I'm on a roller coaster
But I'm on my feet
Take to the river lay me on your shore
I'll be comin' back baby I'll be comin' back for more

Do do do zing go sing a dong bone
Ba di ba da ba zumba crunga cong gone bad 
I cannot forget but I will not
endeavor simple pleasures are much better
but I won't regret it never

Where I go I just don't know
I got to got to gotta take it slow
When I find my peace of mind
I'm gonna give you some of my good time

Where I go I just don't know
I might end up somewhere in Mexico
When I find my peace of mind
I'm gonna keep it for the end of time :hide


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

gflores said:


> Johnny Nash - I Can See Clearly Now
> 
> I can see clearly now, the rain is gone,
> I can see all obstacles in my way
> ...


I was just listening to this song  It always cheers me up!


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

keem said:


> Stand - Rascal Flatts
> 
> You feel like a candle in a hurricane
> Just like a picture with a broken frame
> ...


i love this song i hear it when i go to work or when i'm on the train


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

*The Calling- Our Lives*

I find this as somewhat inspirational

Is it love tonight
When everyone's dreaming
Of a better life
In this world
Divided by fear
We've gotta believe that
There's a reason we're here
Yeah, there's a reason we're here

Cause these are the days worth living
These are the years we're given
And these are the moments
These are the times
Let's make the best out of our lives

See the truth all around
Our faith can be broken
And our hands can be bound
But open our hearts and fill up the emptiness
With nothing to stop us
Is it not worth the risk?
Yeah, is it not worth the risk?

Cause these are the days worth living
These are the years we're given
And these are the moments
These are the times
Let's make the best out of our lives
Even if hope was shattered
I know it wouldn't matter
Cause these are the moments
These are the times
Let's make the best out of our lives

We can't go wrong
Thinking it's wrong
To speak our minds
I've gotta let out what's inside

Is it love tonight
When everyone's dreaming
Can we get it right?
Yeah, well can we get it right?

Cause these are the days worth living
These are the years we're given
And these are the moments
These are the times
Let's make the best out of our lives
Even if hope was shattered
I know it wouldn't matter
These are the moments
These are the times
Let's make the best out of our lives :hide


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

*Lord Give Me A Sign*

i really need to talk to you lord 
since the last time we talked 
the walk has been hard 
and i no u havent left me 
but i feel like im alone 
im a big boy now 
but im still not grown 
and im still goin thru it (what) 
pain and the hurt 
soakin up trouble like rain in the dirt 
and i no only i can stop the rain 
by just the mention of my saviour's name 
in the name of jesus 
devil i rebuke you 
for wat i go thru 
and trying to make me do what i used to 
but all that stops right here 
as long as the lord's in my life 
i will have no fear 
i will know no pain from the light to the dark 
i will show no shame spit it right from the heart 
cause its right from the start 
you held me down 
and aint nothing they can tell me now

(chorus)

please, show me something 
im tired of talkin to him 
knowin he frontin 
cryin about life aint notin 
would u either be the one mad 
cause u trapped or the one huntin 
trapped in your own mind 
waitn on the lord 
or huntin with the word that 
cuts like a sword 
the spoken word is stronger than 
the strongest man 
carrys the whole world like the strongest hand 
through your trials and tribulations 
you never let us down (jesus) 
i no u here wit us now(jesus) 
i no u still wit us now 
keep it real wit us now 
i wanna feel, show me how Please 
let me take your hand 
guide me, i walk slow but stay right beside me, the devils trying to find me 
hide me, hold up, i take that back, protect me and give me the strength to fight back

(chorus)

life or death live or die 
i will never live a lie 
im gon get because i try 
i wont quit untill i die 
im gonna make it, wrong or right (ya) 
make it thru the darkest night 
when the morning comes u'll see 
all I have is God in me

*DMX - Lord Give Me A Sign*

There is such a thing as positive rap music.


----------



## ThisisEric (Aug 12, 2006)

The hardcore band With Honor and their song "Gun For Hire"

"Gun For Hire"

If these walls had words
I'd fear the things they'd say when I'm not around. 
Crashing image, painting me failure. 
Because I've sold myself a slave.
A slave to a cause that holds no end... 
and still I am nothing short of being broken hearted, 
thieving wings from innocence departed.
Locking eyes with hopes I just can't kill, 
staring at shoes that I may never fill.
My wish, I wish, I'm wishing for the day 
when I can break these chains, and take to the sky. 
But now it seems my humanity is too much for me, 
I'm watching freedom pass me by.
We're told that life is learning, 
but all I'm learning is that life is full of holes.
We're told the past is burning, tides are turning, 
there is no place we cannot go.
Then why am I stuck here with one foot in heaven 
a foot in hell and a heart that's in between?
Stomach disgust, mourn inspiration lost.
It's all I have to rise up and stir the war inside of me. 
A fight that holds no end...
but I'm not dead, no I'm not dead.


----------



## naomi (Oct 30, 2005)

I second Mariah's "Hero"

Make it Happen by Mariah Carey

Not more than three short years ago
I was abandoned and alone
Without a penny to my name
So very young and so afraid
No proper shoes upon my feet
Sometimes I couldn't even eat
I often cried myself to sleep
But still I had to keep on going
Never knowing if I could take it
If I would make it through the night
I held on to my faith
I struggled and I prayed
And now I've found my way

Chorus:
If you believe in yourself enough
And know what you want
You're gonna make it happen
Make it happen
And if you get down on your
knees at night
And pray to the Lord
He's gonna make it happen
Make it happen

I know life can be so tough
And you feel like giving up
But you must be strong
Baby just hold on
You'll never find the answers
if you throw your life away
I used to feel the way you do
Still I have to keep on going
Never knowing if I could take it
If I would make it through the night
I held on to my faith
I struggled and I prayed
And now I've finally found my way

Chorus

I once was lost
But now I'm found
I got my feet on solid ground
Thank you Lord
If you believe within your soul
Just hold on tight
And don't let go
You can make it 
Make it happen

Chorus 

And my personal anthem:

Return To Innocence by Enigma

Love - Devotion 
Feeling - Emotion 
.
Don't be afraid to be weak 
Don't be too proud to be strong 
Just look into your heart my friend 
That will be the return to yourself 
The return to innocence 
. 
The return to innocence
.
If you want, then start to laugh 
If you must, then start to cry 
Be yourself don't hide 
Just believe in destiny 
. 
Don't care what people say 
Just follow your own way 
Don't give up and use the chance 
To return to innocence 
. 
That's not the beginning of the end 
That's the return to yourself 
The return to innocence


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

FLAW-

Get Up Again

Here we go again

A very temperamental process, beginning with
all of our excess
Affecting our very own ingest, this side of
you is speechless
Overwhelmed with an abscess, creating new diseases
And infecting whomever it pleases, we've been
living this way for too long, too long

Then I noticed a difference, in the way that I
saw other insects
Who were living a life of indulgence, sheltered
by their parents
Such an unlucky existence, not given a
chance to experience
And make their own decisions, I wouldn't trade
my own mistakes at all

[Chorus]
Reach out your hands
Out for the ones who, aid when the going gets rough
Until the end.
These are the ones who, help when the times get tough
And times will get tough.
Get up again.
Times will get tough.
Get up again

Here it comes once again

Inner Strength

Here we sit all alone in an outnumbered fight
led to decipher between wrong and right
and some may fail at this joke that some of
us call life
yes at this game some call life
but the system can't bail me out of hell
i've made this descovery and it has helped
all i've got is myself i have faith in that
believe and one day you'll do just as well now
as you were you little puppet you pauper you
freak that's right
that's what some of them have said to me
so i object and try to figure things out for myself
i'm building up full emotional wealth
[chorus]
the inner strength is what the hate it wants
us not to feel
it's time that we helped there's no room to fail
you already know the way out of hell
all we got is ourselves i have faith in that
believe and one day
we'll put the system in jail, we'll put the system in jail
i made it through scraped black and blue
but so can you i made it through so black and blue
but you can too i made it through scraped
black and blue
but so can you i've made it through
we'll all make it through
[chorus]


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek

it just makes me happy..I don't really listen to lyrics


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Smile - Judy Garland

Smile though your heart is aching
Smile, even though it's breaking 
When there are clouds, in the sky, you'll get by
If you smile, through your fear and sorrow
Smile, and there'll be tomorrow
You'll see the sun come shining through
If you'll....
Light up your face with gladness
Hide every trace of sadness
Although a tear, may be ever so near,
That's the time, you must keep on trying
Smile, what's the use of crying?
You'll find that life is still worthwhile, 
If you'll just....
Light up your face with gladness
Hide every trace of sadness
Although a tear, may be ever so near,
That's the time, you must keep on trying
Smile, what's the use of crying?
You'll find that life is still worthwhile, 
If you'll just....
Smile


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

ShyLight said:


> keem said:
> 
> 
> > Stand - Rascal Flatts
> ...


I LOVE Rascal Flats! I didn't even know about them until I moved to Utah. Awesome song. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I am surprise alot of people havent thought of this song as being uplifting, the lyrics have tonnes of postive meanings and perspectives that we should all think about

Black Eyed Peas feature Justin Timberlake- Where is the Love


Lyrics:

What's wrong with the world, mama

People livin' like they ain't got no mamas

I think the whole world addicted to the drama

Only attracted to things that'll bring you trauma

Overseas, yeah, we try to stop terrorism

But we still got terrorists here livin'

In the USA, the big CIA

The Bloods and The Crips and the KKK

But if you only have love for your own race

Then you only leave space to discriminate

And to discriminate only generates hate

And when you hate then you're bound to get irate, yeah

Badness is what you demonstrate

And that's exactly how anger works and operates

N**, you gotta have love just to set it straight

Take control of your mind and meditate

Let your soul gravitate to the love, y'all, y'all



People killin', people dyin'

Children hurt and you hear them cryin'

Can you practice what you preach

And would you turn the other cheek



Father, Father, Father help us

Send us some guidance from above

‘Cause people got me, got me questionin'

Where is the love (Love)



Where is the love (The love)

Where is the love (The love)

Where is the love

The love, the love



It just ain't the same, always unchanged

New days are strange, is the world insane

If love and peace is so strong

Why are there pieces of love that don't belong

Nations droppin' bombs

Chemical gasses fillin' lungs of little ones

With the ongoin' sufferin' as the youth die young

So ask yourself is the lovin' really gone

So I could ask myself really what is goin' wrong

In this world that we livin' in people keep on givin' in

Makin' wrong decisions, only visions of them dividends

Not respectin' each other, deny thy brother

A war is goin' on but the reason's undercover

The truth is kept secret, it's swept under the rug

If you never know truth then you never know love

Where's the love, y'all, come on (I don't know)

Where's the truth, y'all, come on (I don't know)

Where's the love, y'all



People killin', people dyin'

Children hurt and you hear them cryin'

Can you practice what you preach

And would you turn the other cheek



Father, Father, Father help us

Send us some guidance from above

‘Cause people got me, got me questionin'

Where is the love (Love)



Where is the love (The love)

Where is the love (The love)

Where is the love

The love, the love



I feel the weight of the world on my shoulder

As I'm gettin' older, y'all, people gets colder

Most of us only care about money makin'

Selfishness got us followin' our own direction

Wrong information always shown by the media

Negative images is the main criteria

Infecting the young minds faster than bacteria

Kids act like what they see in the cinema

Yo', whatever happened to the values of humanity

Whatever happened to the fairness in equality

Instead in spreading love we spreading animosity

Lack of understanding, leading lives away from unity

That's the reason why sometimes I'm feelin' under

That's the reason why sometimes I'm feelin' down

There's no wonder why sometimes I'm feelin' under

Gotta keep my faith alive til love is found



People killin', people dyin'

Children hurt and you hear them cryin'

Can you practice what you preach

And would you turn the other cheek



Father, Father, Father help us

Send us some guidance from above

‘Cause people got me, got me questionin'

Where is the love (Love)



Where is the love (The love)

Where is the love (The love)

Where is the love (The love)



Where is the love (The love)

Where is the love (The love)

Where is the love (The love)


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I close my eyes and think of good things when I listen to this:


Gomez - Free to run

I'm free to run, I walk slowly along
Like everyone, walking slowly along
I walk slowly along

I been walking far too long
Dragged my feet like everyone
Always wanted to run away
But walked slowly along

My feet, so tired
Come sit here for a while
I can see it in your smile
Come sit here, let's hope for a while

I've been walking far too long
Dragged my feet like everyone
Always wanted to run away
But walked slowly along
I walked slowly along
Walked slowly

I'm free to run
I'm free to run
I'm free to run
I'm free to run
I'm free to run
I'm free to run


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

"Fix You" -- Coldplay

_When you try your best, but you don't succeed,
when you get what you want, but not what you need.
When you feel so tired, but you can't sleep,
Stuck in reverse.

And the tears come streaming down your face
when you lose somehting you can't replace.
When you love someone, but i t goes to waste,
could it be worse?

Lights will guide you home
and ignite your bones;
and i will try to fix you.

High up above or down below
when you're too in love to let it go;
but, if you never try you'll never know
just what you're worth.

Lights will guide you home
and ignite your bones;
and i will try to fix you.

Tears stream down your face
when you lose something you cannot replace.
Tears stream down your face and...

Tears stream down your face;
I promise you I will look for my mistakes.
Tears stream down your face
and...

Lights will guide you home
and ignite your bones;
and i will try to fix you..._


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I like Mandalay's song 'beautiful' it's just cool.


----------



## Leo (Jul 27, 2006)

Eskobar feat. Heather Nova - Someone new


So is it goodbye?
Is it time to set you free?
Is it time to let it fly?
Is it time to let it bleed

We used to take turns
To cover up the pain
Deep below it burns
And the fellin' still remains

You're gonna find someone new
I really hope you do
'Cause I love you
And the sun will come on thru,
It's gonna shine for you
'Cause I adore you

Yes we gave it a try
But maybe for too long
Out of every sorrow
Another day will dawn

You're gonna find someone new
I really hope you do
'Cause I love you
And the sun will come on thru,
It's gonna shine for you
'Cause I adore you

And the road travels on
But I'm still near you
In my life, like a song
I will still hear you
Still

Sun will shine for you
'Cause I adore you...


----------



## no one's watching (Aug 29, 2006)

Frou Frou - Let Go (as featured in Garden State) could almost have been written for SAers:

drink up, baby down
mmm, are you in or are you out
leave your things behind
'cause it's all going off without you
excuse me, too busy you're writing your tragedy
these mishaps
you bubble wrap
when you've no idea what you're like

so let go, jump in
oh well, whatcha waiting for
it's alright
'cause there's beauty in the breakdown
so let go, just get in
oh, it's so amazing here
it's alright
'cause there's beauty in the breakdown

it gains the more it gives
and then it rises with the fall
so hand me that remote
can't you see that all that stuff's a sideshow

such boundless pleasure
we've no time for later now
you can't await your own arrival
you've 20 seconds to comply

so let go, jump in
oh well, whatcha waiting for
it's alright
'cause there's beauty in the breakdown
so let go, just get in
oh, it's so amazing here
it's alright
'cause there's beauty in the breakdown


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

David Bowie - Fill Your Heart
Fill your heart with love today
Don't play the game of time
Things that happened in the past
Only happened in your Mind
Only in your Mind-Forget your Mind
And you'll be free-yea'
The writing's on the wall
Free-yea'. And you can know it all
If you choose. Just remember
Lovers never lose
'Cause they are Free of thoughts unpure
And of thoughts unkind
Gentleness clears the soul
Love cleans the mind
And makes it Free.

Happiness is happening
The dragons have been bled
Gentleness is everywhere
Fear's just in your Head
Only in your Head
Fear is in your Head
Only in your Head
So Forget your Head
And you'll be free
The writing's on the wall
Free-yea'. And you can know it all
If you choose. Just remember
Lovers never lose
'Cause they are free of thoughts unpure
And of thoughts unkind
Gentleness clears the soul
Love cleans the mind
And makes it Free!!


----------



## christine101 (Sep 18, 2006)

Shakira:Im ready for the good times

I dont wanna clear the cobwebs from my head
Time will bring them back I bet
So if you hear me say that I believe in love
Dont make me feel ashamed
I used to sing the saddest songs
And while in the meantime roaches used to climb my door
Falling back down to the floor

I used to read survival guides
When my world was full of seven legged cats
But here i am with eight more lives
Im ready for the good times
Im ready for the good times
Now that Im not alone
Oh oh oh oh (3x)
You know it
Oh oh oh (2x)
You better now ignore it.

I dont want to look at fashion magazines
While someone is doing my nails
Sitting here watching other people live
Frozen by the fear to fail
Cause everyday theres a war to fight
And if I win or lose never mind
As long as youre my shelter every night
I used to cry against a wall
But now Ive got a shoulder that I can lean on
Swear to me you wont be gone

Im ready for the good times
Im ready for the good times
Ready to get it on

Im ready for the good times
Im ready for the good times
Now that Im not alone


----------

